# Anyone do lyft instead of Uber?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

if anyone does just lyft I'm wondering why.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Why uber? Im wondering why... try for little and see why keep driving for uber instead lyft


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> if anyone does just lyft I'm wondering why.


I make A lot and have very little drama with pax


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uber is my background for XL-only on the truck and Select-only on the bimmer


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

I do both, it's surprising how lyft is a better company, with better people using it...but Uber just have more volume..... I tried lyft full-time, and couldn't get pass $70 a day, with Uber it alway $150-200+....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I do both, it's surprising how lyft is a better company, with better people using it...but Uber just have more volume..... I tried lyft full-time, and couldn't get pass $70 a day, with Uber it alway $150-200+....


Huh

Last 7 hours, Lyft $107 uber $26


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

I favor lyft in my market

Less commission and fees
Less drama from pax
Better culture and support
More money per ride
Get paid bonuses, when offered and completed
Better driver app(google navigation)
Power driver bonus(lowers commission)
No $3.00 fares

Just to name some of my reason

I still use Uber to fill the gaps,when lyft is slow


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I drive both lyft and uber. I do uber mostly because uber is more busier and I get occasional uber select rides. But lyft passengers are horrible in my area.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I did uber over 18 months, only do lyft now. earnings are less than half, but not as much grief dealing with fubar support. Plus I average 20% tips, which cover lyfts commission.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I make A lot and have very little drama with pax


So you would say it's a different caliber of riders? I imagine if they tip, they are automatically a different caliber, but would you say Lyft attracts different ridership? When I first started Uber, I wasn't getting the best riders. Then I shifted areas and I often love the riders I get. Different intelligence levels, etc. Totally different characters, that I could be broke and wouldn't go back to where I was when I started, and i'm not talking Newark. Don't get me wrong, never horrible or disrespectful riders, but just different level, that I could relate to well. Is that what you would say Lyft brings you?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

JoeyA said:


> So you would say it's a different caliber of riders? I imagine if they tip, they are automatically a different caliber, but would you say Lyft attracts different ridership? When I first started Uber, I wasn't getting the best riders. Then I shifted areas and I often love the riders I get. Different intelligence levels, etc. Totally different characters, that I could be broke and wouldn't go back to where I was when I started, and i'm not talking Newark. Don't get me wrong, never horrible or disrespectful riders, but just different level, that I could relate to well. Is that what you would say Lyft brings you?


They are just more respectful and not stuck up.I tried really hard to be accommodating in both scenarios but Uber passengers are near impossible to please.I am much happier with Lyft sanity wise as well as financially


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

In my market Lyft is pretty busy. I'm able to get 20% back with the PDB bonus and the passengers are a much higher quality.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

My market I make a murdering with Lyft 
I discovered I was just working for my gas with Uber, but with Lyft I get bonus and frequent heavy surges so I stay well fed. I even have a backup plan for another car if this one goes down.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

ND379 said:


> In my market Lyft is pretty busy. I'm able to get 20% back with the PDB bonus and the passengers are a much higher quality.


It's actually +28% (or +25% for the 20%-commissioners)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I had a low quality Lyft passenger the other day. She light up a smoke in my car as she was exiting. She wanted to smoke badly because she thinks smoking in a moving platform makes her cool like JOE CAMEL.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I had a low quality Lyft passenger the other day. She light up a smoke in my car as she was exiting. She wanted to smoke badly because she thinks smoking in a moving platform makes her cool like JOE CAMEL.


LoL, OzzMan.
______________

I have been wondering about this. I am beginning, or considering that my preconceived thoughts, Better people, platform are affecting the outcomes. Like I assume this passenger is going to be more fun, pleasant or what ever due to which app they used to get me to give them a ride.

Don't think I have enough time to really have an educated opinion but is shaping up that way for me, me thinks.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Rider demographics for Uber & Lyft in the Austin 'burbs, purely anecdotal:
Uber - 60% male, 20s to late 40s, melting pot of ethnic groups.
Lyft - 60% female, 20s to 40s, occasional older guys, primarily white & Hispanic. (This made me wonder if the news articles on creepy male Uber drivers pushed female pax to other TNCs.)
Lyft passengers tend to be somewhat more talkative, and are definitely more inclined to sit up front. I don't get truly *bad* pax on any of the TNCs I'm on like some of the horror stories on here, but I am never online after 9:30pm either.

The good about Lyft:
-In app tips, option to add commentary on rider ratings.
-Operates well in background when running multiple TNC apps (an absolute necessity in Austin,TX)
-Generally friendlier passenger population.
-You can click manually to arrive instead of having it triggered by proximity. This can sometimes make things easier when trying to find the pax in an apartment complex.

The bad:
-Express Pay is far pickier on which debit cards it will accept than Uber's Instant Pay. (In fact, none of my cards work on it.  )
-Interface feels clunkier than Uber's.
-Fewer pings, frequently further out.
-Rider cancellations are far higher than on Uber.

I can't comment on PDB or the other promotions as Lyft simply isn't busy enough for me to unlock the bonuses + promotions. If I'm working in the 'burbs, Lyft is a good secondary TNC to run with Uber in the foreground. If I got simultaneous pings from pax with ratings over 4.7 that were, say, 8 minutes away, I'd take the Lyft ping and let the Uber one time out. The fares would end up about the same, but the Lyft pax generally is going to be a more pleasant person to have in my car for the same fare.


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

I only do lyft because I have a minivan and the difference in commission is LYFT 20% and UBER 28%. That 8% is hugh! Plus in the LA market I avg $800 after gas working 25-30 per week.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BurgandyUberVan said:


> I only do lyft because I have a minivan and the difference in commission is LYFT 20% and UBER 28%. That 8% is hugh! Plus in the LA market I avg $800 after gas working 25-30 per week.


Huh? Lyft Plus has same commission structure as fuber


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Huh? Lyft Plus has same commission structure as fuber


Nope! When I started with Lyft and Uber, Lyft was 20% and Uber was 28% still is today.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

BurgandyUberVan said:


> Nope! When I started with Lyft and Uber, Lyft was 20% and Uber was 28% still is today.


That's lyft lyft

Lyft Plus is 28%


----------



## BurgandyUberVan (Jan 6, 2016)

http://imgur.com/Y0xl8

Adieu


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

BurgandyUberVan said:


> http://imgur.com/Y0xl8
> 
> Adieu


The LA times is eating up your background data bro. Jk


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> if anyone does just lyft I'm wondering why.


Both are poo-poo in the potty.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Can't say poo-poo here, Trump Eco!

LoL, I was just admonished for "doo-doo"

Right hand raised and swear to good!

Dang, now I said it again. Gonna be another

"This does not follow our rules. Bypassing our banned words filters is against the rules. The use of offensive language, sexual, violent, and generally crude content is prohibited. Please review the terms and rules https://uberpeople.net/help/terms

Your account's access may be limited based on these actions. Please keep this in mind when posting or using our site."

The medication for E.D. that starts with V, is also a banned word.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I drive Lyft exclusively.....Uber sucks butt and screws its driver....Uberpool? I dont think so...pays less than Lyft line ..... Last straw for me was NYE 2016 when the map never surged even though there were no ubers available.....emailed support and to paraphrase they said .. ya, we had a technical glitch sorry about that but thanks for driving and taking a loss. That night I switched to Lyft and made 250.00 in 2 hours with tips


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Depends on the market. In Detroit, Lyft if awful. 20 minute rides requests. No Prime Time to speak of. General Motors invested $500 million in Lyft and Lyft won't even promote to GM employees to use Lyft because they know it's so bad here. Not sure why Lyft doesn't care about Detroit, but they don't. They focus on the big markets. Uber is by far the better alternative here.


----------

